# Nikon Planning to Release Camera With Sonys 50MP Medium Format CMOS Sensor?



## snerd (Aug 8, 2014)

> _Mirrorless Rumors_  has caught wind of a strange-but-exciting rumor from a trusted source:  namely, that Nikon has a medium format camera based around Sonys  much-lauded 50MP CMOS MF sensor in the works, and could be debuting it  as early as this years Photokina.........



Rumor: Nikon Planning to Release a Camera Featuring Sony's 50MP Medium Format CMOS Sensor


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 8, 2014)

I am very curious to see how it would compare to Phase One and how well the lenses do. It would be nice if there was more competition in the medium format world.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

What lenses do they have that could handle that kind of sensor..?  It's interesting to see a DSLR maker trying to break into the MF world... The D800/800E/810 seemed to be the stepping stone.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 8, 2014)

See this different rumor:

No, Nikon is not coming up with a medium format camera | Nikon Rumors


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> What lenses do they have that could handle that kind of sensor..?  It's interesting to see a DSLR maker trying to break into the MF world... The D800/800E/810 seemed to be the stepping stone.



I would think they would have to build an entire new line of lenses for it. I dont think a FF lens would translate to a medium format sensor.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > What lenses do they have that could handle that kind of sensor..?  It's interesting to see a DSLR maker trying to break into the MF world... The D800/800E/810 seemed to be the stepping stone.
> ...



Which, to me, seems awfully expensive for a camera that isn't even guaranteed to sell.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



I would agree. There isnt a huge market for medium format and for it to sell, they would need to offer something that the others do not. Not sure what though. Video capability? 6x7 instead of 6x4.5? If they are really doing it, its going to have to be a very limited run and Im not sure if anyone would be willing to give up or drop the money on a non proven system. If it is put out and sells really well, it would be nice for the consumer as it will hopefully force prices to compete and create a surge in technology for that style system which can also trickle down to the FX and DX systems.


----------



## timor (Aug 8, 2014)

Medium format camera from Nikon ? THAT would be first, but is not happening.
No, Nikon is not coming up with a medium format camera | Nikon Rumors
That's territory of Hassy... and Pentax. Give them this sensor, oh, wait, they already are above 50 MP mark.


----------

